# Supplemental Pay Drivers: UI Benefits



## txdriver1989 (Apr 4, 2020)

Anyone else have a full-time job and filing for UI benefits due to "reduced hours" for Uber because of COVID-19?
I submitted a claim in Texas this week, and it was accepted. Just seeing if anyone else had filed.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

My state has to reprogram their 40 year old unemployment system computers to accommodate the new law. They have no timetable to get it done. Probably trying to get some 70 year old retired state worker to fly back from Florida to fix it.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

txdriver1989 said:


> Anyone else have a full-time job and filing for UI benefits due to "reduced hours" for Uber because of COVID-19?
> I submitted a claim in Texas this week, and it was accepted. Just seeing if anyone else had filed.


Your full-time job must pay trash if your application was approved.


----------



## txdriver1989 (Apr 4, 2020)

ColdRider said:


> Your full-time job must pay trash if your application was approved.


I didn't include my regular job on the Unemployment App.


----------



## Stanley B (May 5, 2016)

txdriver1989 said:


> I didn't include my regular job on the Unemployment App.


Well that would be called unemployment fraud. But go for it dumb shit.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

txdriver1989 said:


> I didn't include my regular job on the Unemployment App.





Stanley B said:


> Well that would be called unemployment fraud. But go for it dumb shit.


What he said^


----------



## txdriver1989 (Apr 4, 2020)

ColdRider said:


> What he said^


https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.usatoday.com/amp/5110862002
*If I have two jobs, and I lose one, can I apply for unemployment?*
Yes. You would be eligible for partial unemployment insurance. The formula for figuring out how much aid you can get varies by state, but you should be able to receive some financial assistance.


----------



## Kashi03445 (Feb 24, 2020)

I'm getting $$$ for unemployment


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

txdriver1989 said:


> I didn't include my regular job on the Unemployment App.


They did.


----------



## txdriver1989 (Apr 4, 2020)

I’ll call them this week, and provide an update.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

txdriver1989 said:


> Anyone else have a full-time job and filing for UI benefits due to "reduced hours" for Uber because of COVID-19?
> I submitted a claim in Texas this week, and it was accepted. Just seeing if anyone else had filed.


Did your acceptance letter have the guaranteed $600 @ week added, due to the Worker Stimulus (Care Act) bill that went into effect on March 27th?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

txdriver1989 said:


> I didn't include my regular job on the Unemployment App.


Er, no.


----------



## txdriver1989 (Apr 4, 2020)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Er, no.


It only allowed me to put one job on the app. I will discuss with TWC this week



AllenChicago said:


> Did your acceptance letter have the guaranteed $600 @ week added, due to the Worker Stimulus (Care Act) bill that went into effect on March 27th?


I didn't state that that on it. I will call them this week.


----------



## UberDriver2203 (Apr 5, 2020)

txdriver1989 said:


> Anyone else have a full-time job and filing for UI benefits due to "reduced hours" for Uber because of COVID-19?
> I submitted a claim in Texas this week, and it was accepted. Just seeing if anyone else had filed.


 I did mines couple weeks ago same boat as you. Was denied for regular unemployment but sent me an email stating they will let me know if I fall under the terms of the cares act. I was actually Uber full time making about 4K a month then started a long term sub PE coach gig in Nov. but still Ubering bring in 2k a month on Uber. So that unemployment is much needed.


----------



## txdriver1989 (Apr 4, 2020)

My app was approved without having to call.
$521 per week which includes 10% federal withholding.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

txdriver1989 said:


> Anyone else have a full-time job and filing for UI benefits due to "reduced hours" for Uber because of COVID-19?
> I submitted a claim in Texas this week, and it was accepted. Just seeing if anyone else had filed.





txdriver1989 said:


> My app was approved without having to call.
> $521 per week which includes 10% federal withholding.


That's crazy and kind of sad that you have a full time job and still qualify for that much welfare.

Do you have children?


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

txdriver1989 said:


> Anyone else have a full-time job and filing for UI benefits due to "reduced hours" for Uber because of COVID-19?
> I submitted a claim in Texas this week, and it was accepted. Just seeing if anyone else had filed.


I sent a claim on 3/24 in Texas. I finally backdoored my way in to speak to a rep today. I provided her my gross income from my 2019 1040C that I had filed. She seemed well-versed with how to handle rideshare drivers. I was told a request would go to the Texas Comptroller. It is unlikely I'd qualify for benefits from the state unemployment but that the federal unemployment would cover me for the disaster relief. She was very helpful and did not know of turnaround time.


----------



## hottiebottie (Apr 5, 2020)

I applied for unemployment march 28,20 got a continue claim letter in mail on April 6,20 I had to list jobs i applied for answer question about did i look for work or had any work from certain dates then i just mailed it back today. I have a feeling Ima be approved.


----------



## Txmikey (Nov 22, 2016)

txdriver1989 said:


> Anyone else have a full-time job and filing for UI benefits due to "reduced hours" for Uber because of COVID-19?
> I submitted a claim in Texas this week, and it was accepted. Just seeing if anyone else had filed.


how long did it take to get the approval fr

How long to get a reply?


----------



## txdriver1989 (Apr 4, 2020)

ColdRider said:


> That's crazy and kind of sad that you have a full time job and still qualify for that much welfare.
> 
> Do you have children?


It's all due to the federal program. Like I mentioned above I only listed that I was self-employed through Uber, and the website allows you to click COVID-19 as the reasoning behind the reduced hours. Look at my link above.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Stanley B said:


> Well that would be called unemployment fraud. But go for it dumb shit.


god damn!


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

txdriver1989 said:


> It's all due to the federal program. Like I mentioned above I only listed that I was self-employed through Uber, and the website allows you to click COVID-19 as the reasoning behind the reduced hours. Look at my link above.


Again, I understand that but did you let the unemployment office know that you also have a full time job and reported the income?

If not, this appears to be fraud by omission.

lol


----------

